# Should I keep chocolate out of blue?



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

So my merle project has taken a couple branches, black tan merles, and blue satin merles. I've recently acquired a chocolate doe, and was trying to decide where I should insert her. If I was reading right, unless I want blue chocolates (lilac?) I should keep chocolate away from blue as it will brown it up somewhat? These aren't show mice, but I do love the slate grey way blues look. Thank you!


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Totally your choice but I say give it a go


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

If you like the nice colour of blues I'd keep choc out as the first cross the colour will suffer as often happens when crossing colours, but then as you say you will start to get lilacs popping up and you could end up losing your blues as you won't know which blues carry choc and sods law says if you want more blues you will end up with litters mostly lilac.
With my foxes the orignal trio was black I had a few choc pop up and kept back a choc buck, now it seems every one carries it and I get a lot of chocs but I prefur the blacks.

So unless the choc doe has something you need like better type say I'd leave her out


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Thank you, that was very helpful!


----------

